# Early Holiday Shopping for the Dogs!



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

A volunteer of Homeward Bound in Sacramento, Edna Caluza, has recently lost two adopted Goldens to cancer. She wants to do something in their memory. So Edna is holding an open house at her home on November 17th and has invited:

Avon Welcome to Avon's Homepage
Arbonne :: Arbonne International ::
Cookie Lee Jewelry Cookie Lee
PartyLite Candles PartyLite Candles, Candle Holders, Home Parties, Direct Selling
ShurePets Welcome to Shure Pets..The Premier Direct Seller of Pet Products
Tupperware Tupperware - the official World Web Site for Tupperware Products

Instead of getting free product, she is asking for a donation based
on the sales to go to Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue.

I am bringing this up for two reasons - it is an easy fundraiser
that anyone can do for any rescue.

AND

For those of you that actually buy products from the above
representatives, if you want to put an order in and help the
Goldens, I will make sure the order gets in and gets shipped
to you. You would just need to arrange to pay by check or
credit card that week. You can shop the above websites.

If you do want to order anything - please email me directly
at [email protected] . Just send me the item numbers
and I will get the rep to total it with shipping and tax (if
applicable) and give you a total to send in.

Homeward Bound is going to be doing a major renovation of
the kennels at the Sanctuary Thanksgiving weekend and the 
two weeks that follow. They can use every bit of help they
can get Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue & Sanctuary


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

This is a great idea bumping this up for everyone to see.


----------

